# Query about RX 480 and MSI Gaming App functionality



## Vyom (Jan 7, 2017)

So its been about 2 months I am enjoying my RX 480 GPU. (Ma 1st eva gpu), and I had this query for quite some time. So I am throwing this out here, in a hope that someone knows the answer.

My GPU supports 3 modes of operation.
1316 MHz / 8100 MHz (OC Mode)
1303 MHz / 8000 MHz (Gaming Mode)
1266 MHz / 8000 MHz (Silent Mode)

Souce: Radeon RX 480 GAMING X 8G | MSI Global | Graphics card - The world leader in display performanc

And this piece of software is suppose to toggle between these 3 modes:
*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/GTX-1080-GAMINGZ/GTX-1080-GAMINGZ-1.PNG

Now, my GPU also have LEDs. But I like to keep them off (and only make them on to showoff). So from the settings page of this app, "MSI Gaming APP" I have turned the LED off. Similarly I also like to keep the GPU on Silent Mode and only increase it if I play some demanding game.

One problem is that the LED remains off till the time this app is running in the background. And as soon I close the app from background LEDs turns back on.

But my actual concern and query is that if LED setting is switched back to default (that is ON), the GPU must also be switched to default mode? (Maybe Gaming mode?).

Do anyone know if this app is suppose to behave like that?


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 8, 2017)

so the switching of the led is directly being controlled by the software  and not being dumped on the card so that setting remains even if the software is absent. since the gpu mode setting is done by the same software it is entirely possible that the mode gets switched back to a default mode.
can u try setting the mode to one setting, preferably the silent mode because it is least likely to be the default mode, close the app and try opening it again to check if the mode is still  silent ? if so try with other modes to make sure the mode remains on the setting that u chose before closing the app.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes, the app behaves same. Quitting the app resets the default values and all LED will turn on and stock clock speeds will be into effect. Have tried on my gpu too. No workaround as far as i know.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 8, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> so the switching of the led is directly being controlled by the software  and not being dumped on the card so that setting remains even if the software is absent. since the gpu mode setting is done by the same software it is entirely possible that the mode gets switched back to a default mode.
> can u try setting the mode to one setting, preferably the silent mode because it is least likely to be the default mode, close the app and try opening it again to check if the mode is still  silent ? if so try with other modes to make sure the mode remains on the setting that u chose before closing the app.



Settings persist between closing and opening of the MSI Gaming app, alright. My concern is that why doesn't the settings persist on GPU and why does the app is required to remain running.
Is there some alternative app that can control modes and lightning?

- - - Updated - - -



ashis_lakra said:


> Yes, the app behaves same. Quitting the app resets the default values and all LED will turn on and stock clock speeds will be into effect. Have tried on my gpu too. No workaround as far as i know.




Ah... I think there is no fix then.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2017)

Today I noticed that the clock speed of my GPU remains at a stable 1303 MHz while performing any benchmark, irrespective of the mode I select in MSI Gaming app.
So the MSI Gaming app is not having any effect on the clock speeds at all. Atleast the GPU LEDs turns off from it, so the app is not completely useless.
 [MENTION=55022]ashis_lakra[/MENTION]: Can you test this too?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 13, 2017)

The app does regulate the clock speed when i switched between Silent and OC mode and confirmed by hwinfo app, though i personally don't use this app cuz the light doesn't distract me and using msi afterburner my card runs at OC all the time. and i'm happy with it.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, the app gives an impression that the clock speeds do regulate, but as per the benchmark application, it remains on stable 1303 MHz.

Can afterburner be used to lower the clocks too, instead of overclocking it?


----------



## ZTR (Jan 14, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Well, the app gives an impression that the clock speeds do regulate, but as per the benchmark application, it remains on stable 1303 MHz.
> 
> Can afterburner be used to lower the clocks too, instead of overclocking it?


Yes.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------

